# Redcliffe peninsula Sat Afternoon 22/9/07



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck scott
Cant make it, goin up to Burrum Heads for a week.....lucky me. 

Haven't heard any reports fishing wise around lately, north/easters are crap, but tomorrow looks like southerlies so it should be good.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Grrrrr.....

My shift work will not allow.....A pox on my employer!

Good luck, I look forward to your report!

Cheers Andybear


----------

